
People really seem to have no clue about technology - thesensorama
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kITRJnahVl0&list=PLxeQ9iXZZKsS6O8S0r3vbxCfh3PwdNKk-&index=1
======
ptp2018
interesting

